# Mint Julep?



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Any fans out there?
personally i love them on a summers day, but have a rough time figur'n out which method i prefer most... Just the sugar.. and mint leaves... or a symple syrup.. or a S,S WITH mint leaves?
Ahh to many things to do, but all in all a great drink.
my fav- Knob.. but im always willing to try a new brand of bourbon for the mixx-


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I've had a couple, and I love these. I like the sugar, personally. I don't care for drinks with syrup, in general. Gotta have those mint leaves, either way.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

burninator said:


> I've had a couple, and I love these. I like the sugar, personally. I don't care for drinks with syrup, in general. Gotta have those mint leaves, either way.


Very true-
With a lemon juice rim on a classic glass, dipped in sugar.. Damn its good.
normally im not a huge fan of mixxing with good quality whiskey but with lets say knob, it's not TOO $$$ but works Awesome!
Its a classic drink

just a few splashes of water, mixed with sugar, add the mint leaves.. Muddle a bit, add the bourbon, Shake.. Pour in a glass that is polished to the rim with crushed ice-
Im not sure the strength's because everyone likes them differently... All i know is when i dont make them personally i just ask for a double shot haha, it does the body good-


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I've got a bottle of Jack Julep in the freezer right now..been there for about 8 mos....It's only 1/4 full...here's the recipe I used...came out good

Mint Julep
Recipe courtesy Michael Chiarello
Ingredients
1/3 cup water 
2/3 cup sugar, plus more for garnish 
3 bunches mint 
1 bottle Southern whisky (I used Regular JD)
1 egg white ...I odn't think I used this...I don't even see it in the instruct.
Mint or lavender sprigs, for garnish

Instructions
Make a mint flavored simple syrup by boiling water and sugar with two 
bunches of roughly torn and bruised mint in large sauce pot. Boil just until the sugar dissolves 
completely. Cool and strain the mint out of mixture.

Add bottle of whisky to the infusion. Stuff the empty whisky bottle with last bunch of fresh mint 
leaves and fill with the simple syrup/whiskey mixture.


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

I personally think that mint simple syrup brings too much bitterness out of the mint, same with leaving it in contact for longer than it takes to drink one drink. I tend to use Makers for mint juleps, think it's a little less aggressive than Knob. I also refuse to use anything cheap, just cause your mixing is no reason to buy cheap bourbon. I use syrup, muddled with 10 or so leaves, then fill the glass almost to the brim with ice, then jam as much mint on top as it will hold, then pour in bourbon till full. Tasty. Looking forward to the mint reappearing in the yard.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

I Makers Mark has a recipe on the site, oh heck click click cut...paste...



> "The Perfect Mint Julep"
> Ingredients:
> 1 liter Maker's Mark
> Lots of fresh spearmint leaves
> ...


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Having grown up on the West Coast, the mint julep was pretty foreign to me. But I've lived in the South for a few years, and now I really enjoy them. My friend makes a mean one with simple syrup, mint, and Maker's Mark.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I had a Maker's Mark Mint Julep at the Derby in 2000. I drank about 1/4 of it before I pitched it. I wanted the glass....don't go by me though...I'm a Vodka man!~


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Prefer a Mojito. But plan on having a few Julips at the Derby this year :ss


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

u A waste of good bourbon.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

ky toker said:


> u A waste of good bourbon.


What he said

Tried to choke one down once.....


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Great drink at the right time--I guess, a hot day--if made with good ingredients.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

FlyerFanX said:


> Tried to choke one down once.....


HaHa! Man, about what happened when I tried the Maker's premix. I just can't drink them.

I'll just take some bourbon and a York Peppermint Pattie. :dr

edited: Not to rain on those who like them. Most everyone at Derby parties like them.


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

Yea, I like to sip on one in the summertime, but I like most anything with bourbon in it!

Guitarman, have you ever tried an Old Fashioned? Here's how I make mine:
muddle 1 tsp of sugar and 1 tsp of water in an old fashioned glass (or a short rocks glass),
twist a slice of orange and drop it in,
add 2 or 3 ice cubes,
add 2 ounces of bourbon and stir,
a marishino cherry makes a good garnish if you want to get fancy .​
I use Maker's Mark or Rare Breed.

Try one, I think you'll like it. It's a dang good drink, imho.

GW:cb


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

gwnga said:


> Yea, I like to sip on one in the summertime, but I like most anything with bourbon in it!
> 
> Guitarman, have you ever tried an Old Fashioned? Here's how I make mine:
> muddle 1 tsp of sugar and 1 tsp of water in an old fashioned glass (or a short rocks glass),
> ...


 Try muddling the cherry and orange with the sugar and then add the bourbon. That is my favorite way and then after you are done drinking you eat the bourbon infused fruit.

I am going to have to try a mint julep. Sounds good.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

gwnga said:


> Yea, I like to sip on one in the summertime, but I like most anything with bourbon in it!
> 
> Guitarman, have you ever tried an Old Fashioned? Here's how I make mine:
> muddle 1 tsp of sugar and 1 tsp of water in an old fashioned glass (or a short rocks glass),
> ...


Damn, ive read a few recipe's, but the one you described sounds good enough to try. What the hell, Your on cap'tain 
now all i gotta do is get the right glass's, as of now, haha I use what i have laying around= Very little class :hn 
Next bash me and the boy's are, ill tell them to bring the "juice" and ill bring the stogies and make some awesome drink's, thanks alot -


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

gwnga said:


> Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


AHH! rough day, it has come down to it... Yep, out of knob.
and this town is horrible for anythign of quality otherwise, rarely even has maker's. and i JUST got a fresh bunch of mint :c 
Ill be back in the ring as soon as i can find a good local source and perhaps try something new for a change, ive been getting into this knob thing too much lately. 
S.T-


----------

